# R34 Millenium Jade Colour Code



## UK Supra TT (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone have the paint code for the R34 colour Millenium Jade like on Tim Websters car?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

JW0

www.nissan.co.jp/GT-R


----------



## UK Supra TT (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks mate


----------

